# Autosmart tardis



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

I only need 500ml or a litre at most, but with the thread about fake or watered down. Was just wondering if anyone knows a good seller that will sell in the amount I need


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

To bad someone dosnt do like the espuma thread as I only need 1lt to mate ! Haha


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Get a big can. You WILL love it and use it. Tar is one use. Lots of others.
Best sticker adhesive removal bar none....


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I've just bought this one. Genuine?


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

I would just buy 5L from your local AutoSmart rep, you might be surprised by how cheap it is buying it directly from your rep. I got my 5L for only slightly more than ebay sellers are selling it in 1L containers! You can always put the remainder you don't need up for swaps in the Swaps section for somebody to collect and swap with something else you would find useful (You can't post Tardis by royal mail because of its chemical properties, but a lot of ebay sellers are posting it by royal mail illegally)


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Contact your as rep through here and they should be able to help you


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Buying 5l isn't a problem but storage is at the moment haven't got room hence why I wanted a smaller amount till I move at get my man cave lol


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> Contact your as rep through here and they should be able to help you


I did pm sue a while back but had no reply


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Are you anywhere near Dartford ? Come and have some of mine.


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Where u located I have some I can bottle up


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

We sell a highly effective Tar Remover (Tar-X) in 600ml bottles with sprayer. It is a citrus based formula makes it very safe and with colour additives you see exactly where you have applied and also that is has been fully rinsed off. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Are you anywhere near Dartford ? Come and have some of mine.


I'm near Heathrow so abit far thank you for the offer though



Danny_Leeds said:


> Where u located I have some I can bottle up


Cheers for the offer but as above I'm near Heathrow so very far away lol


CarPro.UK said:


> We sell a highly effective Tar Remover (Tar-X) in 600ml bottles with sprayer. It is a citrus based formula makes it very safe and with colour additives you see exactly where you have applied and also that is has been fully rinsed off. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Tbh I have looked at others but having used tardis for a while now I really just want to stick with it


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I mean this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130785906347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

Wherebouts near heathrow are you? Could prob sort some out for you over the weekend. I've got a 5ltr can wont miss 500ml out of it.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

can you use tardis for removing a dealer sticker inside the rear window on the heating elements?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Danny_Leeds said:


> Where u located I have some I can bottle up


Should have taken some to the swap meet for me haha


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dazzawest said:


> Wherebouts near heathrow are you? Could prob sort some out for you over the weekend. I've got a 5ltr can wont miss 500ml out of it.


Near master Robert hotel mate,


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

Your not that far from my dads house, if your about over the weekend and can get to ashford, middlesex you can have some. Not sure what day ill be there or time at the mo give me an idea of when you can get there and I'll see if I can be there. Think I've got a AS squirty bottle you can have Aswell.


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

Failing that I'll prob be at my work most of the day on Saturday if you can get to maidenhead


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

jayz_son said:


> can you use tardis for removing a dealer sticker inside the rear window on the heating elements?


If you mean the sticker is still on and your scared of using a razor near the heater element then spray some Autosmart Jelsol on the sticker liberally. Leave to stand, this can take between 10-30 mins before the sticker starts to crinkle up and pulls off easily. Some stickers just simple dissolve and just wipe off.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ravinder said:


> I mean this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130785906347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


This is the exact thing that is being dicouraged mate. AS sell Tardis in metal cans for a reason  trust me if they could stick it in a plastic can they would.

the only way to ensure you have a genuine product is to support your local REP and buy direct.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dazzawest said:


> Your not that far from my dads house, if your about over the weekend and can get to ashford, middlesex you can have some. Not sure what day ill be there or time at the mo give me an idea of when you can get there and I'll see if I can be there. Think I've got a AS squirty bottle you can have Aswell.


Just dropped you a pm mate


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Moggytom said:


> Should have taken some to the swap meet for me haha


How far are u from leeds Tom


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Tardis is like £12 for 5ltrs
It's cheap as chips


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Buy 5ltrs, it gets used so much.

I think over my last 5 litres, more went on other jobs then on a car!

Just don't get it on a piece of clean washing whilst using it in the house, then try to hide this from your partner by stuffing it in the wash with other washing and having to wash it 4 times to get the smell off!

Tardis gets EVERYTHING off!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> If you mean the sticker is still on and your scared of using a razor near the heater element then spray some Autosmart Jelsol on the sticker liberally. Leave to stand, this can take between 10-30 mins before the sticker starts to crinkle up and pulls off easily. Some stickers just simple dissolve and just wipe off.


No i already have the sticker off, i mean to just get the residue off


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

tom-225 said:


> This is the exact thing that is being dicouraged mate. AS sell Tardis in metal cans for a reason  trust me if they could stick it in a plastic can they would.
> 
> the only way to ensure you have a genuine product is to support your local REP and buy direct.


Ok, thanks. It's just arrived today I'm a very soft plastic bottle. It has a very strong smell.


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Ravinder said:


> Ok, thanks. It's just arrived today I'm a very soft plastic bottle. It has a very strong smell.


Does it work?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> No i already have the sticker off, i mean to just get the residue off


Not tried IPA? Got rid of mine no problem, plus i use IPA to clean all my interior glass anyway


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ravinder said:


> I'm a very soft plastic bottle.


Are you? Lol


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Who supplies this at a decent price? 5l on ebay is very pricey!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Not tried IPA? Got rid of mine no problem, plus i use IPA to clean all my interior glass anyway


good idea! diluted with water? if so how much


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Someone on flea bay does it, I brought a bottle a while ago and seems ok. They seem like a legit company on there with thousands of feedback. Saves yourself abit of money and does the job


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

amatkins said:


> Does it work?


I've not tried it yet.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

READER84 said:


> Are you? Lol


Mistype.

:lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No it doesnt work sprayed some on the road today its still there.
Like all autosmart products they do what the say on the can no more no less


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

AllenF said:


> No it doesnt work sprayed some on the road today its still there.
> Like all autosmart products they do what the say on the can no more no less


Ha... 
I know AS products work, was just wondering if the product he bought of the Bay was the real deal and worked or someone had chucked some weedkiller in a bottle and labeled it tardis.


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

Just buy from your local AS rep, my AS rep's brilliant


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup agreed support your local rep dont trust ebay dealers you dont know what your getting


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

beko1987 said:


> Buy 5ltrs, it gets used so much.
> 
> I think over my last 5 litres, more went on other jobs then on a car!
> 
> ...


apart from the tardis smell


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Doesnt get my missus off



My back lol


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Samh92 said:


> Someone on flea bay does it, I brought a bottle a while ago and seems ok. They seem like a legit company on there with thousands of feedback. Saves yourself abit of money and does the job


Just because they have lots of feedback does not make them legit. If it is NOT packaged in our factory sealed Autosmart packaging as per our website then it will have been decanted by the ebayer. Most are using unsuitable cheap packaging and illegally labelling. You will not be covered by our insurance if you choose to use this route. Buy from your local Autosmart franchisee or at least in the original 5 litre packaging.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Ravinder said:


> Ok, thanks. It's just arrived today I'm a very soft plastic bottle. It has a very strong smell.


Tardis is not suitable for plastic containers. The product will be leaching through the plastic, which may well impact on the effectiveness of the product. We package in metal for a reason not because we want to incur additional costs.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

READER84 said:


> Who supplies this at a decent price? 5l on ebay is very pricey!


Your local franchisee and there are 140 of them in the UK so finding one close to you should be a breeze. Just PM me with your postcode and I'll give you the details.


----------



## t1nk (Oct 25, 2011)

Sue J said:


> Your local franchisee and there are 140 of them in the UK so finding one close to you should be a breeze. Just PM me with your postcode and I'll give you the details.


Hello Sue. I live in Greenock. I cannot PM you as I haven't had >10 posts. Is there a franchisee near me? Thanks


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

do you still need some of this? Im gettin some this week to split with a mate. im in uxbridge.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I used a bottle of Tardis that I bought of eBay last week on my car today. Ordered 750ml and it cost me £9.50. Came delivered in a safety capped unlabelled bottle and with an AutoSmart sprayer bottle with a green spray head. It worked very well but I used a good 500ml of it. 

Thinking about it that works out a bit expensive. I think I'm going to find my local AS franchisee and get 5lts from him instead. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

that's silly money for 750ml - 5L is about 15 quid..
doesn't matter if the bottle it came in is 'safely capped' when its the bottle itself it can eat..


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> that's silly money for 750ml - 5L is about 15 quid..
> doesn't matter if the bottle it came in is 'safely capped' when its the bottle itself it can eat..


I wasn't suggesting it was the best way to transport it just describing how it came  I certainly won't be buying any more from eBay.

How much are AS spray bottles?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

didn't suggest you had..
from memory, only a few quid each, a rep would probably do a deal for several..


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Cheers. I assume green spray heads are their chemical resistant ones? Or was this just a random one?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I think the normal AS ones are white (or transparent) and blue, chem resistant are grey..


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just a random one then. Well it's still working but I'll look to replace it when I get some more from a local rep. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

If using these in a plastic bottle say an AS one, takes away from the ability of the product then why was I told by an AS dealer this would be fine? I'm not going to fill/empty a bottle every time I need to use the it. For the record I purchased 5L from a dealer at the KDS meet.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Just use a standard spray bottle with a grey chemical resistant head. Pour the tardis into the bottle and use wth they grey spray head to spray onto your car. After you have finished just pour the remaining tardis in the spray bottle back into your 5l container and flush the spray head through with plain water. This is what I always do and have no problems with the bottle or spray head deteriorating.


----------

